# sponge background questions



## ECooper (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi all,

I was at my LFS today and was looking at a tank they have set-up with a sponge background. It looks nice and is dead easy to attach plants to (like Java fern). It also operates as a giant sponge filter. It all sounds like a great idea, except of course that you can't take it out to clean it. So in effect, isn't it the same as having a sub-sand filter, and with similar problems?

Anyone have experience with these?

EC


----------



## ECooper (Jul 1, 2010)

Hmmm...I guess the answer is no...LOL!


----------

